# Stop and smell the roses, Mother's Day photo shoot



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I thought I'd take some pics of the boys since my mom loves them so much. What do you guys think?

Smellin the roses










Dosia had to taste it lol










Marley


























Dosia


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

KG this is too cute! I love the 1st pic of Marley & 2nd pic of Dosia. They sit so pretty


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Dosia's a lady grabber. They'll come after him in a second


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Second one of Dosia is so adorable! That's a very good idea of a present.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

love it. my first rose bloom got pummeled in the rain yesterday.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Marley was not so thrilled about the whole thing but Dosia loves the camera so he was all good with it


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

To cute Dosia likes being all prettied up.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL He totally does he loves getting his pic taken. He didn't even mind the flowers at all


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Why is it the first thing they do to new stuff is eat it? I gave Tyce a basketball today and he tried to eat that too. I had a dog once that would eat a rock if you pretended to take a bite of it. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia will fetch rocks in the river lol. I don't know what it is but they wanna taste everything


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are such beautiful boys  hehehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly they send you kisses


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Dosia will fetch rocks in the river lol. I don't know what it is but they wanna taste everything


LoL, I know what you mean. Lex will pick the flowers off our front bushes when he goes past them.. Everything must have a taste - lolz silly boys


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL, I know what you mean. Lex will pick the flowers off our front bushes when he goes past them.. Everything must have a taste - lolz silly boys


omgsh, have you ever seen them get a hold of a toad??!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Dosia got a toad last weekend it was so gross. He was shaking his head like crazy and foaming like he had rabies it was crazy.
*note to self toads taste like *
LMFAO


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG Dosia got a toad last weekend it was so gross. He was shaking his head like crazy and foaming like he had rabies it was crazy.
> *note to self toads taste like *
> LMFAO


YEAH that's exactly what they do! Its so funny and nasty at the same time. It's like c'mon dood, whadya expect- you put a TOAD in your mouth!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

these pictures are adorable  My mom has been wanting some good pictures of Paislee & her sister Kami but they cannot sit still long enough. haha Mom likes to show off what she calls her "grandpuppies" to everyone!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

GTR said:


> YEAH that's exactly what they do! Its so funny and nasty at the same time. It's like c'mon dood, whadya expect- you put a TOAD in your mouth!


ahgahgahgagagahgahgha I know right 


Krystle_Ann said:


> these pictures are adorable  My mom has been wanting some good pictures of Paislee & her sister Kami but they cannot sit still long enough. haha Mom likes to show off what she calls her "grandpuppies" to everyone!


Thanks  Oh yea it's hard for pups to stay still sometimes  I worked on stay with both the boys way young so I can make em do pretty much anything now lol


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Love it. Great idea. I think I'm gonna head out and take Lou out for a walk with my camera and search for roses. Bronson


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

right on hope you find some good ones


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Those came out so nice!! Such handsome boys.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

AW i thought this was a post about human mama's which i love mine to death  

mama's boy lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh god, what a diva, she's like*:
" Roses? Where's the diamonds?"








*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Marley's a boy LMAO


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The pics of the flowers in Dosia's collar are just too cute!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  He loves it when I put stuff on him and take pics, makes him feel special


----------

